# Moving on!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening One And All,

Just a quick note to say our website has been updated http://wp.me/p3i9Hy-Sk we are leaving in the morning for Bad Rothenfelde.

More soon.

Regards

Dean


----------

